# Clubhead flies off at range



## Jensen (Jul 7, 2012)

As title says, was hitting my 7 iron at the range today when the clubhead flew off !
Never experienced anything like this before. Took the club back to pro where bought from and he's gonna send it back to Cleveland. He can't fix it cause weight is at the bottom of the shaft and the head needs to be glued in. Problem is there is a hole at the bottom of weight which sucks the air out when it's put on bit like a vacuum.  If he puts it on it'll just come lose. 
I only got these clubs December 2011. Has anyone experienced anything like this and do you think I should be concerned with the rest of the irons


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 7, 2012)

I had this happen twice with my old irons. These were seriously old, hand me downs, and well used though.

Seven iron the head came off the shaft hitting a tee shot - in autumn - took forever to find it under the leaves. Took that to the pro who fixed it no problem.

Four iron actually snapped (playing a shot - not chucking club) signalling the need for new irons!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 7, 2012)

Did you have to do that walk of shame and get everyone to stop firing. It happens. Happened to me yonks back and I was told the vibrations on to a heavy mat on top of concrete just worked it loose


----------



## Jensen (Jul 7, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Did you have to do that walk of shame and get everyone to stop firing. It happens. Happened to me yonks back and I was told the vibrations on to a heavy mat on top of concrete just worked it loose
		
Click to expand...

Yup sure did, very embarrassing with a busy range.
Most stopped but some to my left didnt and a slice nearly hit me :whoo:


----------



## CliveW (Jul 8, 2012)

A very common occurence. You need to be very watchful when cutting the grass on the range. It is amazing how many people don't tell staff that they've lost the head!


----------



## DaveM (Jul 8, 2012)

I had the shaft snap clean in two on a new five wood, on the follow though. The club carried on in an arc and hit me on the back of the head. It really hurt to, had a big lump the size of an egg on the back of my head. Gave the rest a laugh on the tee though.


----------



## Ethan (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't that is what the pros mean when they say you need to release the clubhead.


----------



## RGDave (Jul 8, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Did you have to do that walk of shame and get everyone to stop firing.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't, but I know plenty that have 

Saw it twice once, poor chap.

Titleist DCI. Well done Titleist!


----------



## RGDave (Jul 8, 2012)

CliveW said:



			It is amazing how many people don't tell staff that they've lost the head!
		
Click to expand...

Depends how much you want a reason to buy some new Shineys.


----------



## leaney (Jul 8, 2012)

The head flew off my old Ping G15 driver. It also happened on my mates Ping G15 a few weeks later.

Of all the holes it happened on, it was the 13th!


----------



## Stub (Jul 9, 2012)

Many years ago the shaft of a 5 iron snapped during follow through...signal rest from golf while I saved up for another set of clubs...took me over 30 years!


----------



## 6inchcup (Jul 10, 2012)

happened to me at the WARRINGTON AG drivetime range from the upstairs bays,had a new shaft fitted on my driver r9 couldn't wait to give the big dog a bone so picked up driver then straight to the range first ball fine second ball well it soured through the air in a kind of slow motion perfect arc,just a glint of sunshine glinting from the shiny surface then the sight of the head bouncing to the 150yd flag!!!!! the worst part was the pro announcing to a full 2 story 40+ bay range to stop playing as i had to walk out to retrieve it,i never knew us golfers were so cruel as the howls of laughter as i slowly trudged to get my club head still rings in my ears,the pro who fitted my shaft could only laugh when i told him,re gripped it for free for my embarrassment though.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 10, 2012)

I had to go get my watch once, when the strap broke mid swing.

In answer to the op, no I wouldn't worry about the rest of the set.


----------

